# Smoking lamb shawarma



## stormtrooper (Nov 12, 2021)

Has anyone ever smoked lamb shawarma before? I can find chicken shawarma all day long but not lamb.  I am looking for some insights in terms of seasoning or marinade, meat temps, etc. 
Thanks
Tim


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 12, 2021)

I've done a sliced loaf style several times on the pellet pooper. I have a link to the recipe that I loosely based it on, just have to find it.   I've done a butterflied leg of lamb grilled also. Shawarma means a lot of things to a lot of people depending on location. Spent a few years in the Navy... had a few in a few different spots.

Edit.. here's the link. Gyro. I made a bunch of changes, but the idea is still the same. I used a cast iron loaf pan among other things, but the seasonings were a bit off. Oregano, Marjoram and Thyme can easily overpower so second time around I halved everything. Took a few tries to make it, but that's the way it goes.


----------

